# HOOD - Robinhood Markets, Inc.



## peter2 (5 August 2021)

Newly listed fin market broker. 

Worth it's own thread as I think this is going to be quite a volatile stock. I didn't think that when I bought the break-out at $40 (SL $35). Changed my mind after seeing last night's price action this morning (+50%). The retail traders must have gone ballistic. At $70, I've earned a very quick +6R overnight and I'll be selling some tonight and watching what happens next OR I could sell enough to get my initial investment back and leave to rest to "go to the moon". 

Normally wouldn't post a 15min chart for a stock that I might hold for weeks but it shows the overnight price action







*HOOD* goes into the day trading watch list.


----------



## orr (5 August 2021)

I'll leave the candle sticks and day work to others. 
But more than a tangent it seems of late that a certain Ms Wood and her investment intsuments at ARK seem to be on the pulse... Her 'association'/ parle' with Mr J Dorsey and him through Square,  biggest buyout yet on the ASX  and her outfit is  deep in the 'Hood'... at the the time of posting.

Do your best blokes...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2022)




----------

